

I'm trying to make it easy for people to generate Linux live and install images. - kaens

This is something I've wanted to do for a long time, and I'd really like to be devoting my time to getting it up and running. It's the future, a well-done service like this is something I really think should exist. It would definitely be a benefit to myself, and to a lot of Linux users I know, let alone general computer users.<p>Please check out the indiegogo campaign at http://igg.me/p/212585?a=1092744 -- any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
======
caw
I know that SuSE has this product already: <http://susestudio.com/> Perhaps it
could be an inspiration.

I've also created a custom Fedora liveCD. If I remember correctly it's a bit
text heavy.

~~~
kaens
I actually somehow missed SUSE studio while looking around for similar things.
They're pretty sleek, although I think they're targeting a slightly different
audience. I'll be playing around with it for inspiration and possible sticking
points.

ISO Generation, and particularly livecd generation does tend to be text-heavy.
A whole lot of that can be abstracted away and automated though.

------
kaens
Update: I've had a lot of people ask about the difference between what I'm
trying to do and existing tools. I've written a bit about it[1], but the
thrust of it is that I want to make something that's usable by people who may
not have any practical Linux experience, and I'm keeping the focus of the
service targeted at single-user day-to-day machines.

[1] : [http://jdodds.github.com/blog/2012/08/27/the-difference-
betw...](http://jdodds.github.com/blog/2012/08/27/the-difference-between-my-
custom-linux-project-and-existing-tools/)

